# Iwagumi Layout



## Richard Swales (18 May 2017)

Hi, 

Picked up some rocks for my Sanzon Iwagumi today, pretty happy with them, but can't decide on a placement layout.

I liked this one (see pic) but something just isn't quite right, can any body spot something that might help me? 

Perhaps I need more rocks to go with these three, possibly get another two smaller ones?

Any ideas?

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Nigel95 (20 May 2017)

Take your time it's hard to find a balance. Get more stones so you can play with them. Use an odd number of stones and apply the rule of the thirds and the golden ratio (1 focal point).


----------

